# State schools, Sitges and Vilanova



## mmtread (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, my family (kids ages 3 and 7) are moving to Sitges in a couple of weeks. We were originally looking to put the kids in an international school, but have pretty much decided to go with a state school. Does anyone have any firsthand experience with any of the state schools in either Sitges or Vilanova i la Geltru? Any info would be hugely appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mmtread said:


> Hi, my family (kids ages 3 and 7) are moving to Sitges in a couple of weeks. We were originally looking to put the kids in an international school, but have pretty much decided to go with a state school. Does anyone have any firsthand experience with any of the state schools in either Sitges or Vilanova i la Geltru? Any info would be hugely appreciated. Cheers!


I don't have any experience of schools in that area, but I do know that children are taught largely in Catalan state schools around there.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Here they will learn catalan and spanish at same time.and in one year and half or little more they will be fluent in both languages.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Your children are good ages to learn the languages quickly 
My youngest was three when we came to live in Catalunya and with help from the school extra tuition by the school he now speaks catalan and spanish almost fluently they have very good state schools here and i must say the teachers and headmaster are excellent 
He is now 12 yrs old and onto secondary school dont worry they will struggle at first but they will soon pick up the language and be talking like a native 
I always have a smile on my face when my son speaks catalan To a native speaker whether a police officer or a solicitor they really do aappreciate it when he replies in their own language 
Good luck


----------

